# Bridgewood 6 inch jointer



## gthec (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Folks,
I may have an opportunity to pick up a 6 inch Bridgewood jointer with couple extra sets of knives for around $150.00. I know Bridgewood is out of business so I'm wondering what caveats I might run into down the road. Can't find a manual online and I'm also trying to determine whether this is a 120 volt or 220 volt machine. Your thoughts and advice on this machine, as always, is greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Greg


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

IIRC, the Bridgewood was one of several well regarded jointers made by GeeTec....Grizzly, Jet, Sunhill, GI, etc. $150 sounds like a deal if it's in good shape.


----------

